
iPhone 6s is really bad news for carriers - hariis
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/iphone-6s-really-bad-news-carriers-christian-schuh
======
27182818284
It isn't as bad as this makes it seem. The carriers around here, at least have
already started similar plans. Though I was shocked at first, I then noticed
similar leased-like-phone deals being offered by carriers.

